# gimp-print won't work for hp photosmart 7350

## luki1411

Hello!

I have a "little" problem with my hp photosmart 7350: Neither the gimp-print-4.x nor the 5.x work.

When I try to print a page the job is sent to the printer and then nothing happens. It vanishes.

Trying to print a test pages using cups' web interface (http://localhost:631) the same result. When I look in "finished jobs" I see that my test pages have been cancelled. When I try to print them again I get: client-error-not-possible

Some details:

gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10

printer driver: Foomatic/gutenprint-ijs.5.0

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acpi aim alsa apache2 -apm arts audiofile avi bluetooth bzip2 calendar cdparanoia cdr clamav dga divx4linux dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode -eds -esd exif ffmpeg flac gif -gnome gpm -gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib java javascript jikes jpeg -kde kdeenablefinal mad maildir -mikmod mime mmx mmxext -motif mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl offensive oggvorbis opengl oscar -oss pcmcia pdflib png ppds qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl sharedmem sndfile spell sse ssl tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs xine xpm yahoo"

Can anybody help me? Please?

Thanks,

Luki

----------

## jorgeSallum

Please, check other ppd if it's possible (try to find another one in linuxprinting.org catalog). See if your printer is well configured. Let me know the output for:

 *Quote:*   

> lpinfo -v
> 
> lpinfo -m

 

----------

## augury

You need to emerge hplip and "/etc/init.d/hplip start."  I usually need to start coldplug and hotplug too.  You also need the usb lp module in your kernel.  Then browse http://127.0.0.1:631 and set up a printer.  You should be able to see in on an hp socket.  Use the hp driver.  In gimp print, set up the printer.  Select the custom command and then standard if the box doesnt come up.  You should see your printer.  Print to it in postscript 2.  Make sure you set up the printer properties in cups for photo.  If you see two penguins or it stop after ruining your good paper then you're using the wrong driver.

----------

## luki1411

Seems like (according to linuxprinting.org) I should use the hpijs driver. I'll try as soon as I find time.

Anyways:

#lpinfo -m

raw Raw Queue

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-apple-4100.5.0.ppd.gz Apple Color StyleWriter 4100 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-apple-4500.5.0.ppd.gz Apple Color StyleWriter 4500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-apple-6500.5.0.ppd.gz Apple Color StyleWriter 6500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-30.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 30 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-50.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 50 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-55.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 55 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-80.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 80 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-85.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 85 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-210.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 210 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-240.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 240 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-250.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 250 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-1000.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 1000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-2000.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 2000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-3000.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 3000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-4300.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 4300 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-4400.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 4400 photo - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-6000.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 6000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-6100.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 6100 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-6200.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 6200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-6500.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 6500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-7000.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 7000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-7100.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 7100 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-8200.5.0.ppd.gz Canon BJC 8200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-canon-cp100.5.0.ppd.gz Canon CP100 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-canon-cp220.5.0.ppd.gz Canon CP220 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-s400.5.0.ppd.gz Canon S400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-s450.5.0.ppd.gz Canon S450 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-s800.5.0.ppd.gz Canon S800 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-bjc-s4500.5.0.ppd.gz Canon S4500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

dymo.ppd DYMO Label Printer CUPS v1.1

epson9.ppd EPSON 9-Pin Series CUPS v1.1

epson24.ppd EPSON 24-Pin Series CUPS v1.1

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cl700.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON CL-700 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cl750.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON CL-750 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cl760.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON CL-760 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-em900c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON EM-900C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-em930c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON EM-930C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-mc2000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON MC-2000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-mc5000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON MC-5000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-mc7000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON MC-7000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-mc9000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON MC-9000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-mc10000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON MC-10000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-mj930c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON MJ-930C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-mj5100c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON MJ-5100C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-mj6000c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON MJ-6000C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-mj8000c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON MJ-8000C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

stcolor2.ppd EPSON New Stylus Color Series CUPS v1.1

stphoto2.ppd EPSON New Stylus Photo Series CUPS v1.1

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm700c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-700C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm730c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-730C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm740c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-740C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm750c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-750C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm760c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-760C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm770c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-770C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm780c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-780C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm790pt.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-790PT - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm800c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-800C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm850pt.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-850PT - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm870c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-870C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm880c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-880C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm930c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-930C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm940c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-940C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm950c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-950C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm970c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-970C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm980c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-980C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm2000c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-2000C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm2200c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-2200C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm3000c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-3000C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm3300c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-3300C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm3500c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-3500C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm3700c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-3700C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm4000px.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-4000PX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm5000c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-5000C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm7000c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-7000C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm9000c.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-9000C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pm10000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-10000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pmd750.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-D750 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pmd770.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-D770 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pmd1000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-D1000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pmg700.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-G700 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pmg720.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-G720 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pmg800.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-G800 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pmg820.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PM-G820 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-px7000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PX-7000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-px9000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PX-9000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pxg900.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PX-G900 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pxg920.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PX-G920 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pxg5000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PX-G5000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pxv500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PX-V500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pxv600.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON PX-V600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c20sx.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C20SX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c20ux.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C20UX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c40sx.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C40SX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c40ux.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C40UX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c41sx.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C41SX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c41ux.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C41UX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c42sx.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C42SX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c42ux.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C42UX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c43sx.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C43SX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c43ux.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C43UX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c44sx.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C44SX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c44ux.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C44UX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c45.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C45 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c46.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C46 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c50.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C50 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c60.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C60 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c61.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C61 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c62.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C62 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c63.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C63 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c64.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C64 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c65.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C65 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c66.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C66 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c70.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C70 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c80.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C80 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c82.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C82 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c83.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C83 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c84.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C84 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c85.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C85 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-c86.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus C86 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-83.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 83 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-400.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-440.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 440 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-460.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 460 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-480.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 480 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-580.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 580 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-600.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-640.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 640 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-660.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 660 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-670.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 670 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-680.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 680 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-740.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 740 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-760.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 760 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-777.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 777 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-800.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 800 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-850.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 850 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-860.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 860 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-880.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 880 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-900.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 900 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-980.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 980 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-1160.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 1160 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-1500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 1500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-1520.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 1520 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-3000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color 3000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pro.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color Pro - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-pro-xl.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Color Pro XL - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

stcolor.ppd EPSON Stylus Color Series CUPS v1.1

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx1500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX1500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx3100.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX3100 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx3200.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX3200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx3500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX3500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx3600.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX3600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx3650.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX3650 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx4600.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX4600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx5100.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX5100 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx5200.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX5200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx5300.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX5300 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx5400.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX5400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx6300.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX6300 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx6400.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX6400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx6500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX6500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx6600.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX6600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx8300.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX8300 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-cx8400.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus CX8400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-photo.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-700.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 700 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-720.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 720 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-750.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 750 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-780.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 780 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-785.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 785EPX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-790.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 790 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-810.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 810 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-820.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 820 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-825.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 825 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-830.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 830 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-870.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 870 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-875.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 875 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-890.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 890 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-895.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 895 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-ph900.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 900 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-915.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 915 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-925.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 925 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-935.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 935 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-950.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 950 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-960.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 960 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-1200.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 1200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-1270.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 1270 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-1280.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 1280 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-1290.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 1290 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-2000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 2000P - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-2100.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 2100 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-2200.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo 2200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-ex.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo EX - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-ex3.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo EX3 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r200.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo R200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r210.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo R210 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r300.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo R300 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r310.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo R310 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r800.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo R800 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r1800.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo R1800 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-rx400.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo RX400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-rx420.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo RX420 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-rx430.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo RX430 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-rx500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo RX500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-rx510.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo RX510 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-rx600.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo RX600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-rx620.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo RX620 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-rx630.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Photo RX630 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

stphoto.ppd EPSON Stylus Photo Series CUPS v1.1

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-5000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Pro 5000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-5500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Pro 5500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-7000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Pro 7000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-7500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Pro 7500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-7600.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Pro 7600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-9000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Pro 9000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-9500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Pro 9500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-9600.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Pro 9600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-10000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Pro 10000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-scan2000.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Scan 2000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-scan2500.5.0.ppd.gz EPSON Stylus Scan 2500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-fujifilm-cx400.5.0.ppd.gz Fujifilm Printpix CX-400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-fujifilm-cx550.5.0.ppd.gz Fujifilm Printpix CX-550 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

pxlcolor.ppd HP Color LaserJet Series PCL 6 CUPS v1.1

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-desnj-230.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 230 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-desnj-250.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 250C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-desnj-430.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 430 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-desnj-450.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 450C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-desnj-455.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 455CA - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-desnj-488.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 488CA - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-desnj-700.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 700 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-750.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 750C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-desnj-2500.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 2500C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-desnj-3500.5.0.ppd.gz HP DesignJet 3500C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-340.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 340 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-400.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-500.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-501.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 500C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-520.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 520 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-540.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 540C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-550.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 550C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-560.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 560C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-601.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 600 series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-600.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 600/600C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-690.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 690 series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-810.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 810C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-812.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 812C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-840.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 840C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-842.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 842C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-845.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 845C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-850.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 850C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-855.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 855C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-870.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 870C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-890.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 890C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-895.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 895C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-900.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 900 series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-1100.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 1100C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-1120.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 1120C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-1200.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 1200C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-1220.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 1220C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-1600.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 1600C - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-2000.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 2000 series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-2500.5.0.ppd.gz HP DeskJet 2500 series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

deskjet.ppd HP DeskJet Series CUPS v1.1

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-4.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet 4 series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-4l.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet 4L - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-4si.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet 4Si - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-4v.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet 4V - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-5.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet 5 series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-5si.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet 5Si - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-6.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet 6 series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-2.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet II series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-3.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet III series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-2p.5.0.ppd.gz HP LaserJet IIP series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

laserjet.ppd HP LaserJet Series CUPS v1.1

pxlmono.ppd HP LaserJet Series PCL 6 CUPS v1.1

deskjet2.ppd HP New DeskJet Series CUPS v1.1

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-P1000.5.0.ppd.gz HP PhotoSmart P1000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-pcl-P1100.5.0.ppd.gz HP PhotoSmart P1100 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-lexmark-4076.5.0.ppd.gz Lexmark 4076 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-lexmark-z42.5.0.ppd.gz Lexmark Z42 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-lexmark-z43.5.0.ppd.gz Lexmark Z43 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-lexmark-z52.5.0.ppd.gz Lexmark Z52 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-lexmark-z53.5.0.ppd.gz Lexmark Z53 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

okidata9.ppd OKIDATA 9-Pin Series CUPS v1.1

okidat24.ppd OKIDATA 24-Pin Series CUPS v1.1

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-olympus-p10.5.0.ppd.gz Olympus P10 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-olympus-p200.5.0.ppd.gz Olympus P200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-olympus-p300.5.0.ppd.gz Olympus P300 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-olympus-p400.5.0.ppd.gz Olympus P400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-olympus-p440.5.0.ppd.gz Olympus P440 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-sony-updp10.5.0.ppd.gz Sony UP-DP10 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4

zebra.ppd Zebra ZPL Label Printer CUPS v1.1

#lpinfo -v

network socket

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp0

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp1

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp2

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp3

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp4

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp5

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp6

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp7

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp8

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp9

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp10

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp11

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp12

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp13

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp14

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp15

network smb

I hope that helps...

----------

## frozenJim

 *augury wrote:*   

> Make sure you set up the printer properties in cups for photo. 

 

Why?

----------

## augury

Because I can't find a print that stays the task. I could have tossed this piece.  What difference does it make?

----------

## frozenJim

 *augury wrote:*   

> What difference does it make?

 

I'm having some trouble with Gimp using HPLIP with my officejet.  Everything else prints fine, but when I try to print from Gimp, it seizes CUPS.  I try to restart HPLIP and it complains about a bunch of process ID's not being found.  Even restarting hotplug, cupsd, hplip in order won't get my print server back up.

It sounds like you might have something there.  My test pages are greyscale-legal.  Maybe I should test different sizes too?

Have you found that photo is more reliable with Gimp?

----------

## luki1411

HPLIP works, but I can't print in gimp either. it just prints out letters, something like "Adobe Postscript" a.s.o.

I have no idea why either

----------

## frozenJim

Yeah, what I've found is that I can print anything just fine to any printer using any print method EXCEPT for printing from Gimp to the OfficeJet.

All of the other printers work, all other programs can print to the OfficeJet.

But as soon as I try to print to the OfficeJet from Gimp, CUPS seizes up and won't let go unless I reboot.  The job just says "Processing..." until I reboot.  After boot, the Gimp jobs have disappeared and any spooled jobs print again just fine.

It's something between Gimp and HPLIP I think.  I hate proprietary drivers and their "mystery" code.

----------

